# MDM Risk Acute complicated Injury vs Acute UNcomplicated Injury



## pamasbury (Jan 22, 2011)

Can someone either tell me or lead me to documentation for examples of acute complicated versus uncomplicated injuries.  If a patient is seen for an injury and surgery is scheduled would that be considered complicated?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 26, 2011)

*Surgery*

If you are taking the patient to surgery you don't have to worry about whether the injury is complicated or or not ... with a decision for MAJOR surgery you have - at minimum - moderate risk.

If the surgery is considered MAJOR surgery *-and-* there are IDENTIFIED risk factors(i.e. the physician identifies them in writing in the documentation) then you have HIGH risk.

If the surgery is considered MAJOR surgery *-and- *it is being performed emergently (e.g. appendectomy), then you have HIGH risk. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

